
Show HN: Polygon.io – Real-time Stock APIs, Forex and Crypto - quintonpike87
http://polygon.io
======
quintonpike87
Polygon.io provides real-time streaming and historical access to all US stock
market data. Tick by tick, nanosecond precision to 100's of terabytes of
historical price data. We want to democratize access to financial market data.
Available to developers via conventional RESTful and WebSocket APIs.

~~~
sansnomme
FIX API?

